# bit of flag waving if I may



## Ian.B (Apr 22, 2016)

about 10 years too late; but I now have my facebook photo page. No idea where it's going or how I'm going to get there although I do have thoughts of doing some LR/PS/Nic/ before after stuff. Mostly LR I would think. Will also be offering some basic photography stuff; more about seeing the subject than photographing the subject . I may also be pointing out how we don't need the more  expensive/heavier/bulkier/MB heavy dslr cameras to enjoy photography as a hobby or pastime . Plenty of the other stuff on WWW

so if you think I might be able to help you in some small way, than please like me ............ yeah ok, like the page anyway as at the moment I'm sort of talking to myself there; you know; party in a phone box thing . 


BTW: no plans on selling anything


----------



## Tony Jay (Apr 22, 2016)

Congratulations Ian!

Tony Jay


----------

